# Veteran's Day WWII reenactment



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Today, we took Koda to his very first WW II re-enactment. I couldn't be more proud of him. His temperament was solid, he went from loving up an infant baby, guarding Gen. Patton to taking on 45 minutes of gunfire that's 15 ft from us. 

To say he is a crowd pleaser is an understatement. :wub::wub:


























Guarding Patton

















Psstt- mom! these are Germans!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazing pictures and a beautiful example for the GSD breed. Thanks.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You have every right to be proud. What a beautiful and VERY good boy!!!


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

What an AMAZING ambassador for our breed !!! You should be proud. He is a BEAUTIFUL example of a german shepherd and exactly the kind of temperament they should be. 
I can only hope my Sam will live up to this example


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks great Josie! I see that ear is up...yay! Did you go to the one in Mckinney?
Has it already been a year? I remember your posts from the last one!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Koda is definitely the perfect candiate to be a general's dog. He looks to be having a great time.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Omg!!!! Koda looks beautiful Josie! Your pictures amazing and tell a great story. Koda is the perfect ambassador of the GSD. Looks like you and your family a great time. Tell your Hubby he looks like a great General Patton. Love the RR jeep too!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Carla, this event was in Waxahachie. It's always on Veteran's day weekend. Can you believe his ears?? 

Thanks everyone, I am beyond proud of this pup, the only thing that made him back up a couple of steps was when they were firing the anti-tank gun, it was so loud and im pretty sure the ground shook when they fired that thing.

I know Koda is young but man, I can tell he has a rock solid temperament. Love him so much.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Love, love love the pictures!!! The uniforms and clothing are very cool! GSD is gorgeous!!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Koda looks great!! What a fun day for him. It's clear that everyone adored him. 

Love these pictures -- did you get your camera?


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Great PR work for the GSD breed! Good job Joise!


----------

